# Some kind of poa?



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

The app Picture This has identified this as both _poa bulbosa_ when it is in this juvenile stage, and kentucky bluegrass when it is more mature (the purple stems flatten out more horizontrally before the leaves go vertical). This started to come up in my back yard about a month ago, and it is all over the place. I put down a 3 month rate of prodiamine on Sept 19 and then again on Dec 21. I don't know why it has come up-- perhaps it germinated before the first app?

I have two theories-- one is that Picture This is right, and this is some kind of poa that either germinated before my prodiamine or is resistant to it. The second is that this was in one of my seed mixes from last year-- either my annual rye seed or my bermuda seed, both of which came from Hancock. Is there any way this is annual rye? I'm guessing not, but that would make the most sense because it is widespread and I don't know how this much poa (that isn't poa a) got in the back yard but not the front (which was sodded 419).

Any thoughts? Pics:


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Is there a bulb on the end? Its hard to tell. Looks like wild onion.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

****o1 said:


> Is there a bulb on the end? Its hard to tell. Looks like wild onion.


I have pulled a bunch of them and haven't seen any bulbs, which makes the identification of poa B odd. I don't think you would think wild onion if you saw a more mature plant though. Its growth habit looks more like crabgrass or barnyard grass.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I had Poa Bulbosa once (I got rid of it by pulling it all up carefully). The grass blades looked similar to my Kentucky Bluegrass, except very stalky growth with funny shaped seedheads in Spring, and some other differences. I can't tell from your photos if yours might be it or not.

In order to tell if it's a Poa, any Poa, you need to inspect the tips.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks @Green. I'll have to take a closer look at the tips. I've pulled about 25-30 of these and they pull very easily in the wet soil we've had, but I haven't seen a bulb yet.

The odd thing is I just don't know (1) where it came from, as we saw none of it emerge from our bare soil last Spring, and (2) why it snuck past the prodiamine. It'd be even more odd if the first ID was right and it's KBG. We're nowhere close to any KBG.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> Thanks @Green. I'll have to take a closer look at the tips. I've pulled about 25-30 of these and they pull very easily in the wet soil we've had, but I haven't seen a bulb yet.
> 
> The odd thing is I just don't know (1) where it came from, as we saw none of it emerge from our bare soil last Spring, and (2) why it snuck past the prodiamine. It'd be even more odd if the first ID was right and it's KBG. We're nowhere close to any KBG.


I don't know where mine came from, either. But the usual culprits for grassy weeds are from the seed (it can get by the testing samples), and any added topsoil/compost.

It doesn't sound like you necessarily have Poa b. But I'll try to dig up my photos of it this week. It's not a real common grassy weed.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks again, @Green. The more I look at it, and how scattered about the yard it is, the more I wonder if it's annual rye or something else that was in the annual rye seed. And maybe it germinated before my first dose of prodiamine in September and just grew slowly until I saw it a month ago.

I'm going to try to get better pics and see if I or someone else can identify it. Most of the pics I find online are of mature plants, and these are all babies.


----------

